# What do Ti users think of Fi



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi there

I've been looking around for a thread like this but couldn't find one, and I wanted to get some Ti feedback about Fi (especially from dom/aux users)

--> And vice versa if some Fi users wish to join the debate



Speaking from my Fi standpoint I really like Ti because of it's unconditional neutrality and quiet analytical distance without the aggressive and confrontational manners of Te users
I have, however, found myself frequently annoyed by what I perceive as emotional passivity (I'm trying to overcome this obvious bias, hoping this thread will help me do that!)


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I am impressed by the conviction, but that can be a double-edged sword. At times, moral absolutism takes hold, and there can be no sway. Also, sometimes I might do something repeatedly that eats away at the person and they either explode or totally cut me out, and I have apparently done irreparable harm to our friendship. I understand the sentiment of "I understand it and if you just trust me, I can show you why I am right about this" since it's a hallmark of Ji in general. I just also understand the necessity of articulating the point I want to make because it's very possible for it to fall apart when tested against reality.

In many ways, I understand and even relate. In other ways, I am befuddled. In doses, it's great fun and an interesting new perspective. Too much and I need to get out now.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

A little caveat: I've always identified as an ENTP since joining this forum, but more and more I'm considering INTP or ENFP as more plausible options. I test all three types quite regularly with more emphasis on the extroverted two, and by simple mathematical comparison I settled on ENTP. I might not be the person to answer your question, you decide on how you perceive me as it pertains to my cognitive functions.

In fact, I am very emotional and emotionally responsive. I may have some lingering PTSD which manifests itself in feelings of insecurity, rage and anxiety. On a confident day I much rather sit down and talk about things as they are, as they can be, without much sentiment. That's not to say I'm inconsiderate of your feeling, or, that I'm ignoring my own. They're to be spoken of with objectively and with understanding. That said, I have no shame in expressing love, sympathy, or even crying in public. Yet, when I hear of a tragedy on the news I'm quite indifferent and find it remarkably difficult to conjure up any feeling whatsoever. Yes, I do think it's horrible and it's unfortunate that some things happen, yet, I don't always feel things as strongly as others.

Temper wise, I was bullied severely when I was a child, had no self esteem so throwing your fists around was survival. And I become a master; between fight or flight it's always fight because there was just nowhere to run to. Rouse me up today and I still occasionally hyperventilate and have violent fantasies.

Outside of conflict, if I like a girl I like her too much. If I'm happy, I'm ecstatic. If I'm hurt ... yeah, you get the idea. With everything that I said I am not thin skinned. And, if we're talking things through, we're talking things through. And, if someone starts with the personal attacks they essentially become a nobody in my book. Also, if you take advantage of me and my friends and get to the point where I hate you, I will hate you forever. Otherwise I'll just cut you out of my life and have nothing to do with you. If you matter and are someone I care for, or even respect, I will reason with you as best as I can.

Just watch the clip, I'm capable of being both Hyde and Jackie. 

edit: I do remember getting into conflicts with a friend of mine in which I considered her to be remarkably selfish, and consider other people's feelings as well as her own. I felt aggravated with her behaviour yet I somehow kept my cool with her only to bitch about it to one of my best friends. She is IxFP, I believe her to be a sensor. My male friend is ENFP, essentially confirmed because he's the one who got me into MBTI.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I understand the sentiment of "I understand it and if you just trust me, I can show you why I am right about this" since it's a hallmark of Ji in general. I just also understand the necessity of articulating the point I want to make because it's very possible for it to fall apart when tested against reality.


I'm not sure I fully understood what you meant by this. Could you elaborate? Or give an example?

@The Experiment, I'd be happy to check out a "type me" thread if you've made one, but that didn't quite answer the topic at hand


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> I'm not sure I fully understood what you meant by this. Could you elaborate? Or give an example?


Fi users report having a moral compass. Ti is similar because it guides based on personal understanding. It isn't necessarily something that is easily articulated, but it's there. Generally, if a Ti dom/aux speaks about something, he or she is barely scratching the surface of his or her own understanding. It's very, very difficult to get it all out.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Sure, let me try once more but speak more from the observation of my two friends. I am certain she's Fi dominant; I understand the functions well and I've seen her erupt in Te harshness and judge in accordance to her emotions. When she's angry, upset or depressed I did notice her values are set in stone. She doesn't always understand why she feels a certain way about something; she's also a remarkably stubborn woman who takes everything personally. I'm not saying she's fickle because I promise you that she is not.

I've read posts where Fi dominants speak of vulnerabilities and I found this to be true of my friend. She's very protective of her identity, it took many fights for her to understand my analysis is not a criticism of her person but of the situation. There were times where I had to use every ounce of diplomacy, logic and reasoning to show her why my conviction is correct. Furthermore, I save my intellectual arguments for other friends albeit she is certainly one of the most intelligent people I know. At this stage in the relationship, whenever I intervene she understands it's out of genuine concern and not because I wish to exert power.

In everyday conversations; we often speak of other people. She speaks of her co-workers, her boyfriend and other relationships. She's quite passionate about teaching, yet she prefers to teach in smaller groups and in less structured environments. She's also a naturalist, very concerned with humanity's relationship with the environment; she also reacts with genuine sadness when all living things, people included, are mistreated by others. I on the other hand, look for connections between everything and extrude every conceivable interpretation at I can conjure up at the time. 

My one frustration with her, and this may be true with other Fi dominants as well, is their stubbornness and their selfishness. This is especially true when become caught up in themselves and fail to recognize the existence of the external world. Fi auxiliaries not so much, but, they are still be nature quite subjective. Like the Fi dominants, they prefer to focus their conversations on people. Even when we speak of abstract concepts, science, mathematics, there is always a human element to our conversations. 

I'm comfortable relating to people with both types of feeling. Fi/Fe, sure. Not sure how much hardcore Te I can handle in an afternoon. Considering typing myself, I might do a thread tomorrow when I'm a little less sleepy.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't quite understand Fi. It is definitely an interesting function to think about, but the best comprehension that I have of it is that those who employ Fi as their primary or auxiliary function would feel a very independent sense of how they should respond to a situation regarding their emotions. Considering its isolation, others that surround the Fi user may not exhibit the same level of emotion as the Fi user him or herself should feel as it is something he or she identifies with very strongly as a result of their own personal experience and thoughts on the matter at hand. I could go on and on about this, but I am not feeling particularly chatty about the subject.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Fi users report having a moral compass. Ti is similar because it guides based on personal understanding. It isn't necessarily something that is easily articulated, but it's there. Generally, if a Ti dom/aux speaks about something, he or she is barely scratching the surface of his or her own understanding. It's very, very difficult to get it all out.


Hmm, I'd never correlated this particular phenomenon to Ji, I always thought it just had to do with my own inconsistency. Whenever I try to get a Fi point across I feel like there's this endless ball of yarn to unwind and I get completely discouraged at the thought of it, if the person I'm interacting with doesn't seem patient enough to wait until the whole cohesive system is on the table, because it only makes sense as a whole. Does that sound anything like what you're describing?

@_The Experiment_, I see exactly what you're saying. I've actually _caught myself getting caught_ into the kind of confirmation bias you're describing hahaha.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not a Ti dom, but I am a Ti user. Do I count?

Fi is a fascinating function. I honestly do not feel that I understand how Fi works very well. To me Fi users tend to appear calmer (at least on the outside) than Fe users, which is an attractive quality. I am quite often surprised by what does or does not get a Fi user upset or emotional.

On a negative note, I think Fi can appear selfish to a Fe user. I'm not saying Fi users are selfish, only that as one who operates by Fe standards, Fi can appear that way when evaluated by Fe standards. But Fi users operate by different standards. It's like trying to judge the quality of an orange tree by the kind of apples it produces. (If that analogy makes sense to anyone.)

On another positive note, being held in high regard by someone feels good. But to me, being held in high regard by a Fi user makes me feel super special awesome. It's hard to explain why. Fe can be warm and fuzzy, but it's more likely to be handed out indiscriminately. Fi is more particular.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Ti and Fi are both subjective rational functions. Ti is not neutral at all because it is subjective. It's how the subject (you (intro) and the way you think) relates to the object (extro).


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> Ti and Fi are both subjective rational functions. Ti is not neutral at all because it is subjective. It's how the subject (you and the way you think) relates to the object.


 You'd think people would get this by now.

Anyway I find Fi really annoying. It's usually a highly intolerant and often petty function.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> You'd think people would get this by now.
> 
> Anyway I find Fi really annoying. It's usually a highly intolerant and often petty function.


I am an ENFP xD I guess your answer proves that something that is negative and subjective only creates negativity and more subjectivity on the other side of the spectrum. Therefore if you do not judge, subjectivity becomes objective again because the reflection ceased to exist, or am I being overly moralistic right now? xD

Based on what I have seen here I do have to say that Fi-doms can be overly moralistic, highly intolerant and overall annoying. But their response is an inverted reflection of something opposite. You can see this trend a lot in topics about feminism and so on and it will never solve the problem based on deep understanding and compassion but through sheer force and violence.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Diphenhydramine said:


> You'd think people would get this by now.
> 
> Anyway I find Fi really annoying. It's usually a highly intolerant and often petty function.


Are you an Se user if I remember rightly?
If so, it's understandable why you find discomfort with Fi. Fi with weak a sensory function also find Se as sometimes too crude and Se finds Fi pedantic and for the reasons you mentioned. 
I feel half asleep when im with Se users, lol :laughing:
I have seen Fi in some of it's most intolerant states and whilst I have exhibited that perspective sometimes, I can also be surprisingly open minded and accepting. To someone(fi user) that believes in less animal cruelty, murder is murder, that belief maybe necessary, Fi definitely seems to have a strong superego component.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> Hmm, I'd never correlated this particular phenomenon to Ji, I always thought it just had to do with my own inconsistency. Whenever I try to get a Fi point across I feel like there's this endless ball of yarn to unwind and I get completely discouraged at the thought of it, if the person I'm interacting with doesn't seem patient enough to wait until the whole cohesive system is on the table, because it only makes sense as a whole. Does that sound anything like what you're describing?


Yep. Precisely.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

I think of Fi as having to do with a giant smelling the blood of an Englishman.

Otherwise, what @MegaTuxRacer said.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Fi and I have some trouble getting along sometimes, because it acts in such opposition to the way I think about the world. I get bothered when personal sentiments are attached to things, and when I feel I have to tiptoe carefully to avoid treading on those valued things. Where Fe is the natural complement to detached Ti, and where Fe makes me feel good for understanding general social atmospheres, Fi confuses and frustrates me sometimes because it calls me to understand and _empathize_ with each individual's personal feelings and needs, and frankly, I don't care enough for that. Even in one-on-one interaction, I have trouble at times not being dismissive of Fi needs, because I don't much value a very personal, very intimate connection (with people, with concepts, or with anything else) that cannot be expressed in a more open manner. This is not to say I don't enjoy close and private relationships, but I don't like having to treat one kind of interaction as special and have to rewire my entire style of interaction just for that.

I have a very hard time taking seriously the emphasis that Te/Fi types I know place on respect and valuation of subjective feelings on things. This stresses me out because it makes me feel bad for expressing my opinionated natural Ti self, for fear of "offending others", when I really don't want to have to care about that in any fashion. Being offended is a choice, and I don't feel it should affect what I say. I'm perfectly fine with having a filter based on the social environment, but I am _not_ okay with having to actually alter my views just to make specific people feel better. I find that while Fi types view relationships in terms of how constant they are (in terms of interpersonal distance), Ti types are static with regards to thoughts and opinions, and this can create conflict. This is largely due to the nature of their complementary functions; Te views thoughts in terms of dynamic efficiency and logical rigor, while Fe views relationships as constantly changing based on the general emotional atmosphere moment to moment. This sets the two pairs at odds with one another, because while types of the former pair (Te/Fi) may desire a consistent amount of intimacy and closeness regardless of the environment, types of the latter pair (Fe/Ti) will instead desire interaction to change vastly based on the place and the time. The former's behavior may cause the latter stress, and the latter's behavior may cause the former to feel hurt. Similarly, Fi types may struggle with Ti's unrelenting and sometimes critical nature, while Ti types may struggle with the sensitivity of Fi. This is something that can cause problems with my ENFP, because although we really appreciate each other and being together, we have difficulty appreciating each other's perspectives when things get shaken up.

I don't mean to sound entirely negative. I recognize that my occasional bitterness towards Fi is very explicable just from analysis of my own type. When I try to look past that, I see that Fi can just as easily empower someone to very deep love and care for others as can Fe. While I at times struggle to see this, and can even mistake that caring for selfishness, I know it's just a different kind of empathy and genuine compassion.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> Ti and Fi are both subjective rational functions. Ti is not neutral at all because it is subjective. It's how the subject (you (intro) and the way you think) relates to the object (extro).


I agree, that's not what I intended to say with my use of the word neutral. It's more that the subjectivity of the human element never disturbs their processing, even if said processing is subjective in another way (perhaps even ironically from omitting humanity from the equation)


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

@_RoSoDude_

I think you need more study. Your post is nothing more than personal and emotional nonsense (harsh but fact) and only leads to prejudices toward functions. You don't express just Ti only, you express Ti Ne Si and Fe and there is always a feeling function present in any type. It depends on how strong we have developed our way of thinking (we can control our thoughts after all) to overcome sentimental and overly emotional nonsense. Your post is full of it on the other hand→bitterness→subjective emotional and personal blah. Fi is a rational function just like Fe and Ti.

So Fi is not emotional. Feeling is a rational function but has nothing to do with emotions. People are irrational.

@_Hurricane_

It's fine. F2F communication in dialogue form is not exactly easy here xD. I think I have talked too much about this for the last few weeks anyway. I don't want bore people to death with my stuff.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

@All in Twilight

I'm not really talking about how Fi manifests in others, but rather how it manifests in me -- as something rejected and sometimes stress-producing as it acts in opposition to my main way of looking at things. I'm not really talking about what Fi types do, but rather about my failure to really appreciate the kind of information Fi is concerned with, and the flawed perceptions to which this often leads me. Perhaps I didn't communicate that very well, and perhaps my post could be read as "I hate Fi types because they get butthurt" (which is of course a gross oversimplification of legitimate criticisms that could be leveled at my writing), but what I really mean to say is "This is something I have trouble with because I tend to see it as [...] whether or not it actually is". The OP's original question was to Ti types, asking for their thoughts and reactions to Fi, and I thought it best to be honest about my biases, and to discuss where I think they come from. I'm not discussing just in a theoretical framework the differences between Ti and Fi, but my own personal struggles with it, and I don't think I've necessarily misrepresented either.

I am aware that there is a feeling aspect to each type, just as there is a thinking, sensing, and intuiting aspect, and just as there is a certain pattern of rational/irrational and extroverted/introverted functions. Due to particular pattern that is exhibited in my personality, I happen to have a certain attitude towards each of the feeling functions, which of course is not impartial. Although my post was indeed _about _the personal and emotional nonsense that is associated with my particular biased attitude towards Fi (as such was the intention of my reply), I don't think it's fair to say my post was nothing but.

I am also not totally convinced that there is no aspect of emotion to the feeling, because such is the basis of a lot of Socionics literature on Fi and Fe. While I would agree that feeling and emotion are not one and the same, I would argue they are in some ways interrelated, and that the feeling functions are often concerned with emotional information, while not being emotional processes.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Ti and Fi pretty much viciously oppose each other in the dominant forms (I mean, these are both functions that work directly with a person's ego sense of self, and one will have you convinced that something should be a certain way because you want it to be while the other will have you convinced that something truly is what it is and has to be accepted as such a truth). I mean, Ti and Fi doms really don't have anything in common no matter how you cut it - one's worldview is essentially anti-think-for-yourself while the other's worldview is essentially anti-idealization of feelings (I have no personal understanding of this one at all - I would assume these types just really really trust the outer objects to have sole value, or maybe that's their issue as well, I don't know).


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Out of all of the functions, I think I dislike Fi the most. It annoys the fuck out of me. Sometimes I find the conviction of people with Fi to be highly admirable but other times, at least in my experience, Fi can be extremely biased for no logical reason (higher order Fi). 

Not to mention how personal IxFP's and ExFP's get. There has been so many times where I would be expressing an opinion or being critical of something that did not match my INFP friend's own sentiment towards the subject, object, or topic at hand, in which he would act as if I was attacking *him. *After awhile it gets really fucking annoying although I will admit I love constantly playing devil's advocate towards him because I find it amusing how personal he takes things.


----------



## disappointed chiliast (Oct 27, 2010)

Wish I had more of it. I find that I'm very indecisive and driven by a need for external acceptance, and that I don't have much of a moral compass beyond what the people I like approve of. (I like to think I've found people who are basically Correct about such things, but I would think that, wouldn't I?)


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Ti and Fi pretty much viciously oppose each other in the dominant forms (I mean, these are both functions that work directly with a person's ego sense of self, and one will have you convinced that something should be a certain way because you want it to be
> 
> one's worldview is essentially anti-think-for-yourself


No offense but whose arse did you pull your definition of Fi out of? (And Ti for that matter)


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

disappointed chiliast said:


> Wish I had more of it. I find that I'm very indecisive and driven by a need for external acceptance, and that I don't have much of a moral compass beyond what the people I like approve of. (I like to think I've found people who are basically Correct about such things, but I would think that, wouldn't I?)


Haha my dads an INTP and he's exactly like this, his opinion is that of the last person he's spoken to x) it's so endearing really, he's a super genius yet so lost and clueless when it comes to morality


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I haven't posted in this thread yet?

Well, just think of what would happen if a raccoon encountered a honey badger in a closed-in space.


----------



## Texero F (Feb 20, 2013)

I have very little care for Fi and it gets thrown out the window if my subjective view on how I'm feeling about something doesn't correlate to what is actually true/objective. To put this in perspective, I subjectively feel that no persons life is more valuable or important then the next. Under the constructs of society however this is not true at all. If there was a person of poverty in need of a heart transplant and lets say they where next on the waiting list but lets say in a hypothetical situation President Obama had a heart condition in which he needed a heart transplant...more chances than not Obama will get the heart transplant first. That other persons life is probably meaningless compared to Obama's in the eyes of American society as a whole. I would suspect an Fi user would be more prone not agree with this cause its morally wrong to them. I don't make decisions on how I subjectively feel about the situation however. While Fi users don't like to make decisions based on cold logic alone.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Nothing further then he uttered - not a feather then he fluttered
Till I scarcely more than muttered, "_other friends have flown before_
_On the morrow he will leave me, as my hopes have flown before_."
Then the bird said, "Nevermore." - Edgar Allen Poe, The Raven

Everything I think of Fi summed up in a few lines of poetry.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Ti and Fi pretty much viciously oppose each other in the dominant forms (I mean, these are both functions that work directly with a person's ego sense of self, and one will have you convinced that something should be a certain way because you want it to be while the other will have you convinced that something truly is what it is and has to be accepted as such a truth). I mean, Ti and Fi doms really don't have anything in common no matter how you cut it - one's worldview is essentially anti-think-for-yourself while the other's worldview is essentially anti-idealization of feelings (I have no personal understanding of this one at all - I would assume these types just really really trust the outer objects to have sole value, or maybe that's their issue as well, I don't know).


Can't really speak for Fi too much, but I am not sure what happened in your brain here.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I think that Fi is so foreign to Ti doms, and Ti is so foreign to Fi doms, that it is probably less of a problem than Te/Ti clashing or Fe/Fi clashing. IDK though.

For me, if I were to really "demonize" Ti, I might imagine a sort of machine or alien that is very knowledgeable, but is also very alien because of the seeming lack of morality/ethics/human care. But I've never really had bad feelings about an INTP. 

I think maybe my Ethics professor was an ENTP or something, and although I liked him in some ways, I had this uncomfortable feeling that he would be able to rationalize killing me and eating my flesh, or dissecting my brain while I was still alive, or something. And it freaked me out a little. For example--he rationalized that dogs do not have emotions or feelings like humans (that they cannot experience love). And that bothered me.

Edit: I probably shouldn't have brought up the dog example because I can't remember his reasoning. It may have been that the dog cannot be an ethical creature because it lacks reasoning skills and ethics requires reasoning (and I agree).

Also--I am not saying that I feel like T-doms are robots or aliens--I'm just trying to imagine. I've never had any really big issues with INTPs or ISTPs, and I like some ENTPs. I don't know very many. I work with Fe doms and Fe aux, and I get along with them too.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Eh. l'm of the opinion that l've known many mellow Fi users and haven't really picked up on their Fi. So, do l dislike Fi when it's unhealthy? Yes.

But, even then it varies. l've definitely had an experience with ENFP like what some posters have replied. He was able to be negotiated with, somewhat but he would become extremely irrational and he didn't seem to think there was anything wrong with that. lf l agreed with him about whatever he was being irrational about, his tone would usually change immediately so it wasn't too bad...l did find it off putting.

Otherwise, yeah, l really just assume that l've a lot of FPs who haven't made that impression on me.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Fi is just self-referencing evaluation in terms of universal feeling ideals - it isn't logical - the person just has inner ideals upon which they determine feeling criteria - might as well be the person who thinks something is valuable because they want it to be (which will be reasoned via Te). Much of the time, it's just a feeling state (Jung noted that it might be a feeling phenomenon that pulls a person inward toward ideals they have seemingly gotten from nowhere). It's cognition that this stuff is relevant to - not so much socializing (I mean, it might interfere with people's ego agendas and whatnot, but I think people are taking the functions too literally here). I mean, the person of inner conviction via feeling is probably not going to be able to relate to the person of inner conviction via thinking (ego-wise - not persona-wise, etc.). Feeling is a matter of believing and subjective meaning - thinking is pretty much true/false, so with the person who plays up Fi & represses Ti, they're probably going to have a messy relationship to their own thoughts (if they're convinced primarily one way, then they'll have to be antagonized the other way - same goes with Ti doms - Jung outright said in Psychological Types from my library reading of it that Ti doms are basically tormented by their own feelings (nothing too serious - nothing in type is particularly serious unless a person becomes neurotic), which does NOT mean complexes - he meant feelings as in evaluations - ability to feel the influence of likes/dislikes, values of emotion, ranges of emotions, etc.). I come from the Jungian perspective on functions, to clear up that confusion (not MBTI definitions).


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

It is theoretically possible to have a Ti/Fi person, but that person cannot dominate with either of these functions (I think can generally safely be called a Ti/Fi at times - mostly just thinking in general - calling it one or the other is an exercise in futility if you don't lead with it, unless you just happen to be very differentiated). I think my persona is closer to a Te/Fi one for sure though if I want to play by an MBTI mold (that can mean a million different things archetypally, btw - totally just my subjective evaluation of myself). Frankly, my MBTI type was just the logical guess I made about myself - I think Jung's more accurate though (I mean, feeling and sensation tend to be my stranger areas - thinking and intuition are not - I've never had an ambiguous relationship to them).


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

"have, however, found myself frequently annoyed by what I perceive as emotional passivity"

It's not real emotional passivity, but we don't include them into the thought process because emotions are very subject to change, to the extent that they can't be called fact or relied upon, jeopardizing the whole thought process. 
This makes Ti dom and Fi dom really hard to communicated on personal opinions and ideas with. It's the stuff of destroying friendships if both aren't understanding the others thought process.

As far as i know, Ti wants facts and how the facts relate to all the other information and facts. You might hear Ti user say something like "oh so X is Y because T and Z make W interact with G in such a fashion that U is impossible!! it all makes sense now!" while you shoot them a weird look.

What does that have to do with Fi? Fi is subjective and due to change, so it can't relate to it all. Think of a watch. all of the kogs are wheels are made to work with the others. If one kog suddenly changed, the whole mechanical system is ruined.

One way I have learned to deal with this, is to try to consider that "you feel this way because Y" and try make that a fact. It helps, to say the least.

I find Fi hard to communicate with, because often times a Fi user will not tell you why something is effecting them, or kinda expect you to know. this goes over my head personally. if i'm not aware, I can't include it as information, and I can't normally tell if I'm doing something wrong unless im told, when it comes to my actions or what I say hurting people emotionally in some way. 

They really are polar opposites. Fi is the absolute last function of an ISTP. It is right at the back of the shadow functions. I will admit that I struggle to even understand Fi. all i know about it is from the time i (ironically) thought that i was an ISFP, and from my interactions with Fi users

this was a long post lol sorry if i rambled.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I will admit I love constantly playing devil's advocate towards him because I find it amusing how personal he takes things.


I like to do that too, but only after i'm getting slightly wound up with it. Yeah, I'm an asshole. It's quite amusing seeing how animated a Fi user gets when you do this. If you keep using the most objective outlook as possible, you can sometimes see them getting more personally offended the more objective you get. 

One INFP friend of mine wouldn't talk to me for a week after i did this once


----------

